
One Shopper, Many Touchpoints, One source of Truth - Fulfil.IO - rohitpawar
https://www.fulfil.io
======
rohitpawar
Hey folks, Fulfil.IO is an omni channel ERP for retailers.

With customers shopping on any channel they want be it social media, store,
website, marketplaces, kiosks or phone​ but ​retailers face a tough time
managing inventory, fulfilling orders efficiently and offering post sales
service (shipping address change, add item to order, refunds, exchanges) as
there is never a single point of truth.

Fulfil.IO solves this problem by offering retailers a robust | scalable |
affordable platform on SaaS with seamless channels integration, unified
customer data & integrated fulfilment strategy.

